# Hangover: how many years of your life?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

"_Over five years in an average lifespan would be spent with a hangover by the British, reveals an interesting survey by alcohol-free drinks maker, Sweet Lady Beverages. 
1500 visitors to the company's website were involved in the online survey_."

I would like to know whether the British TC members can confirm this out of their own experience  and whether the rest of TC are able to outperform the British. We are on our way to 2012, aren't we?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I never got one .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It will be less than a month total, the last time being over 10 years ago.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going to a wine fair tomorrow. One on Sunday morning is guaranteed!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If you were to discount the Scots and the Northern Irish then the result would be far less. :devil:

I've seen other 'surveys' which say the French are the greatest wine drinkers in Europe and the Czechs the greatest beer drinkers so I assume their hangovers could rival ours. Then there are the Russians and their love affair with vodka but I've been told vodka doesn't give you a hangover...

Perhaps the final word should go to Spike Milligan for the following observation:

'Many people die of thirst but the Irish are the only people who are born with it.'


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

We used to have a pub on virtually every corner here, but many have gotten knocked down & made way for progress. So yes, Australian culture is heavily focussed on alcohol consumption (& also the great outdoors, the beaches, etc.). The problem is that in the past few years, alcohol consumption esp. among our youth has gotten out of hand. Listen to the radio or read ninemsn.com on the weekends & you'll hear at least one report of a party or a pub brawl that got badly out of hand, eg. people having broken jaws, head injuries, even cases of being beaten to death.

So basically I'd hazard a guess that many Aussies would have hangover galore on every weekend, not only judging from people I know, but also anecdotal evidence.

As for myself, I'm a non-drinker, I don't drink it much let alone abuse it, so I don't count. I'm probably in the minority & if most people were like me, the alcohol industry, along with it's powerful alcohol lobby, would probably go bust in this country.

& re the discussion of different types of alcohol & their ability to cause hangovers - it doesn't matter, imo. They're all just basically poison to your liver, they contain toxins, they are pure rubbish...


----------



## Xytech (Apr 7, 2011)

I've had maybe 10 in my life, only three of which have been really severe. I normally just make sure I have a massive glass of water right before I go to bed. My worst hangovers have been when I have forgotten to have the water... in which case a world of pain awaits!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I’m pleased to say I don’t get hangovers because drink isn’t that important to me to go down that road.
I enjoy the odd glass of wine or a cold larger on a hot day and that’s it.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Only I get hangovers when I drink large quantities of spirits. Otherwise I have gone past that stage...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't drink because I genuinely find the taste of alcohol quite repulsive (and, yes, I have tried a fair few things). For some reason, whenever I tell people that I don't want to drink for that reason alone, they just look at me like I'm lying! Though, in fairness, I'm pretty sure the world population fools itself into thinking this ****-like substance tastes good just so they can experience its brain-dulling effects.


----------



## Evelina (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, I'm an American but lived in London for 3 years, and I can say that the Brits definitely outdid me in the hangover department. Every time I went to a mate's house, he insisted on running down to the corner shop for drinks to fuel the evening. "Let's hang out tonight" was a euphemism for "Let's have hangovers together tomorrow."



Polednice said:


> I don't drink because I genuinely find the taste of alcohol quite repulsive (and, yes, I have tried a fair few things). For some reason, whenever I tell people that I don't want to drink for that reason alone, they just look at me like I'm lying! Though, in fairness, I'm pretty sure the world population fools itself into thinking this ****-like substance tastes good just so they can experience its brain-dulling effects.


Totally agree.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I enjoy getting ****-faced for the rare "night of mayhem" now and then, worth the hangover. Otherwise I commonly rarely have more than a couple (a divine bliss two beer be, or a glass of bubbleless bubbly)


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've never been hung over. And I was a very different person when I was a young man, who drank heavily. The reason I've never suffered from a hangover is that I know some simple things: Hangovers are caused by dehydration over a long period of time. Alcoholic beverages dehydrate people. When you drink alcohol, you ought to hydrate yourself. Want to get a head ache, and feel almost like you have the flu? Then go ahead and dehydrate yourself, you loon. As for me, I'll enjoy myself responsibly (and in a way that's affordable  ) and keep on truckin'.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Polednice said:


> I don't drink because I genuinely find the taste of alcohol quite repulsive (and, yes, I have tried a fair few things). For some reason, whenever I tell people that I don't want to drink for that reason alone, they just look at me like I'm lying! Though, in fairness, I'm pretty sure the world population fools itself into thinking this ****-like substance tastes good just so they can experience its brain-dulling effects.


I agree & think alcohol is just a social lubricant, as someone said here a while back. It's just to oil the cogs in society or whatever. You fit into this corporate straightjacket, go to work in the office and do monkey work shuffling papers, totally meaningless and dull bullcr*p work, then on friday night you have "fun" and get totally smashed. It's an outlet, nothing more. But unfortunately here in Australia, where we have high levels of depression among our youth, it's being used to kind of informally treat these kinds of psychological disorders (as is pot, I've seen it happen in reality, combining pot and grog is not smart, imo, can be fatal). Anyway bottom line is you're doing the sensible thing in staying out of this. & since you already have a chronic health condition, why make it worse with drinking toxic rubbish? It's absurd. As for me, I am prone to feeling down in the dumps on occassion, and grog just makes it worse. So I stay away from it like the plague. When I go out I have ONE LIGHT BEER ONLY or maybe some soft-drink if I'm not that adventurous.

Ok another convoluted rant is over!



Evelina said:


> ..."Let's hang out tonight" was a euphemism for "Let's have hangovers together tomorrow."


:lol: :lol: :lol: (now that WAS worth a triple LOL!)...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sid, I'm surprised and dismayed by what appears to be a problem with some of Australia's young. Oz has always had a reputation of being a nation that's always cracked on with it - optimistic, outgoing and tackling things head on. Without expecting you to explain anything against your wishes, are these problems inherently Australian or just symptomatic of general dysfunction as a result of the ever complicated pressure-cooker world in which we live?


----------

